
Microsoft finally reveals what data Windows 10 really collects - sharjeelsayed
http://www.theverge.com/2017/4/5/15188636/microsoft-windows-10-data-collection-documents-privacy-concerns
======
blibble
95 pages worth!

until I can turn it off entirely I'm never touching Windows ever again

------
justinclift
When will they understand there needs to be a "no data collection at all"
option as well?

Everything they're doing just seems to be an attempt to delay that as long as
possible. :(

~~~
imglorp
It may be that they can only see a future of computing-as-a-service. This
might even extend to desktop if they see it as another means to access MS sass
properties. If that is their only route forward, then this spoonful of
telemetry is the tip of a very large wedge.

